#  Chat Ecke >   Welche Krankenkasse ist zu empfehlen? >

## lucy230279

irgendwie wird ja alles teurer. und als kassenpatient muss man ja mal darauf achten, wieviel geld, wohin und vor allem für welche leistungen es fließt. 
hätte von euch gern mal ein paar empfehlungen, welche krankenkassen, denn zu bevorzugen sind. ich muss nicht die billigste krankenkasse haben, aber ich brauche eine, die vielleicht spezielle angebote für chronische erkrankungen, wie z.B.rheuma oder ähnliches hat.
bei welcher kasse es eventuell schnell und unkompliziert geht, zum beispiel mit kurleistungen usw. 
da dieses thema vielleicht nicht nur positive erfahrungen mit sich bringt, bitte ich euch, auf eure ausdrucksweise zu achten, denn hier wird kein "rufmord" betrieben und bitte auch keine geschäftsschädigenden aussagen zu bestimmten krankenkassen tätigen. 
alles klar? 
dann her mit den infos, ich bin gespannt.. 
p.s. für unsere mitglieder aus österreich. ihr habts gut, bei euch fällt die auswahl net so schwer. seid doch 'eh fast alle in der für euch zuständigen gkk, oder?

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Lucy! 
Ich bin auch nicht gerade bei der preiswertesten KK versichert, aber meistens lohnen sich die 2% mehr schon oder wieviel auch immer das sind.  
Ich war als Kind und Jugendliche bis zur Ausbildung in der Techniker Krankenkasse (TK), dann mußte ich wegen der Ausbildung zur DAK (da gab es die freie Kassenwahl noch nicht so wie heute!) und bin dann nach der Ausbildung ein Jahr später zurück in die TK, eben weil ich dort nicht viel diskutieren muß. Wenn was ist, ein Anruf und es geht alles sofort seinen Weg, entweder per FAX, Email oder aber auch Rückruf.  
Bin zur Zeit zuhause, bekomme keine Leistungen mehr vom Arbeitsamt und bin deshalb seit letztem Jahr familienversichert über meinen Mann, der glücklicherweise auch in der TK ist, seit er auf der Welt ist. Auch da habe ich keinerlei Einschränkungen, was die Leistungen angeht.  
Ich bin eher dafür, in die KK etwas mehr zu investieren, dafür aber einen vernünftigen Leistungskatalog zu haben und nicht nur das, was die KK unbedingt übernehmen müssen. Des Weiteren gebe ich gern Geld für guten Service aus und die zusätzlichen Angebote der TK sind für meinen Mann und mich zwar nicht immer interessant, aber gut zu wissen, daß die TK auch mal einen "Was-weiß-ich-Kurs" bezuschußt. Oder gar ganz übernimmt.  
Wahrscheinlich stöhnen jetzt viele hier innerlich auf und schütteln den Kopf darüber, daß wir in der fast teuersten KK versichert sind, aber Bekannte von uns sind in der zur Zeit fast preiswertesten KK versichert, BKK für ??, und wenn ich sehe, was die da einen Schriftverkehr pflegen und sich aufregen, weil wirklich nur das absolute Muß (vom Gesetzgeber so festgelegt) übernommen wird, dann zahle ich gerne mehr! 
Viele Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## lucy230279

danke andrea, 
werde mit mal die leistungen der tk anschauen. bei wieviel % ist die denn?

----------


## Teetante

*Keine Ahnung, seit ich selber keine Gehaltsabrechnungen mehr bekomme, bin ich nicht mehr auf dem Laufenden. Denke mal so bei 15%, ist aber nur geschätzt, könnten auch 14,5% sein!?*

----------


## Claus

Hallo Lucy, 
empfehlen kann ich auch die Schwäbisch Gmünder EK. Ich war da viele Jahre drin. Mein früherer Kollege (bei der TK) und ich haben unsere Kassen immer verglichen (weil Programmierer von Lohn/Gehalt). Und da taten sich die beiden Kassen nicht sehr viel. Wenn ich den Gehaltszettel meiner Frau richtig im Kopf habe, ist der Beitragssatz jetzt von 13,6% auf 13,9% gestiegen. 
Und es war meist so: Ein Anruf und am nächsten Tag war alles im Briefkasten. 
Viele Grüße
Claus

----------


## lucy230279

hallo claus, 
ich bin auch in der gek und da eigentlich ganz zufrieden. aber da sie jetzt, wie du richtig gesagt hast, auf 13,9% erhöht haben wollte ich mich mal nach anderen kassen umschauen. im vergleich zur günstigsten kasse (11,9%) sind das über 250,00 EUR pro Jahr Unterschied und das macht schon was aus..
hat jmd erfahrung mir der ikk, die ist zur zeit am günstigsten (vom preis)

----------


## mämchen

Mein Mann und ich sind seit Beginn unseres Beruslebens bei der Siemens BKK und von der Betreuung und den Angeboten her sehr zufrieden. 
Seit 1.1.2007 liegt der normale Beitragssatz bei 14,1 %, ermäßigt 13,4. 
Im Bezug auf meinen Diabetes bin ich bisher sehr gut gefahren, hab ohne Probs eine Pumpe bewilligt bekommen und muß nicht um die Bezahlung meiner fast 600 Teststreifen/Quartal kämpfen, so wie ich das im Diabetiker-Forum sehr oft lese. Wir werden nicht wechseln. 
Liebe Grüße 
Ute

----------


## Küken

Also ich bin bei der GEK und sehr sehr sehr zufrieden, 
die schon etwas Älteren-ForumsMitglieder kennen mich ja und meine Leiden
und das ich eigentlich alles mitnehm was es so gibt.  
Ich hatte noch nie Probleme mit ihnen, weder wenn es um Medis geht oder Untersuchungen, irgendwelche Verwaltungstechnischensachen oder Krankenhausaufenthalt.  
Ich bin rund um Glücklich und kann sie nur empfehlen...   
Lg Küken

----------


## mämchen

Einen Krankenkassenwechsel würde ich mir zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt gut überlegen. Dass es Veränderungen geben wird, wird ja in der Gerüchteküche schon lange gemunkelt.
Lest mal unten bei den Nachrichten den Beitrag: Politik: Gesetzliche Kassen wollen neue Wahltarife anbieten   Ich bin mal gespannt, was da noch auf uns zukommt.    :Angry:   
Ute

----------


## Obelix1962

@mämchen, 
wo lebst Du ? 
Das ist doch schon schlimm genug vor der Gesundheitsreform gewesen. 
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------


## mämchen

Stimmt, Obelix, aber das heißt nicht, dass es nicht noch schlimmer kommen kann... 
Heute habe ich 2O,-- EURO "wirtschaftliche Zuzahlung" für die Einlagen meiner Tochter zahlen müssen. Früher hat die Kasse die Kosten für Einlagen bei mitversicherten Kindern vollständig bezahlt, jetzt nur noch Festbeträge. Wenn der Orthopädiemeister meint, mit diesen Festbeträgen nicht auszukommen, darf er von seinem Patienten eben diese wirtschaftl. Zuzahlung verlangen, die mit der Krankenkasse nichts zu tun hat. 
Wenn nun tatsächlich die Kassen Wahltarife einführen, kann noch viel mehr an Eigenleistung auf dich zukommen. Willst du das vermeiden zahlst du einen viel höheren Monatsbeitrag, so wie Vollkasko oder Teilkasko beim Auto.... :Zwinker:   
Liebe Grüße 
Ute

----------


## Leonie

Hallo Lucy! 
Da ich selber bei einer KK arbeite und ziemlich viel Hintergrundwissen zu den einzelnen KK habe möchte ich Dir keine direkt empfehlen.  
Wichtig ist die Frage: Was erwartest Du von Deiner KK? Brauchst Du viel an Leistungen und Beratung und hast daher eher viel Kontakt mit Deiner KK? Dann würde ich Dir auf jedenfall empfehlen die großen Ersatzkassen BEK, DAK, TK, GEK zu vergleichen. Die bieten Service vor Ort.  Und aus meiner Erfahrung am Schalter muss ich sagen, dass Menschen mit denen man  persönlich Kontakt hat einem als Sachbearbeiter einfach auch mehr zu Herzen gehen. Überhaupt ist der persönliche  Sachbearbeiter ein nicht zu unterschätzendes Zünglein an der Waage, wenn es um Leistungen geht.  Die Leistungen sind zwar zu über 90% vom Gesetzgeber festgelegt, aber wenn ich was ablehnen musste hab ich auch immer nach Alternativen für meine Mitglieder gesucht.  
Welcher Zusatzschutz über Privatversicherer wird angeboten? Die meisten KK arbeiten mitlerweile mit einem bestimmten Privatversicherer zusammen, der für einen geringen Beitrag z. B. die  Zuzahlungen für Medikamente,  Krankenhaus und Kuren übernimmt oder bei Zahnersatz und Brillen mitleistet. Hierzu haben die Zeitschriften Ökotest, Focus money und Capital schon Vergleichsartikel verfasst. Mitunter haben die teureren KK gute private Mitversicherer zu günstigen Preisen wodurch sich rein finanziell wieder Vorteile ergeben können.  
Einige KK haben auch eigene Kurkliniken in denen für die  eigenen Mitglieder mit entsprechenden Krankheitsbild Kurmaßnahmen schneller möglich sind. Wenn Du allerdings noch im Erwerbsleben stehst, ist prinzipiell für die Durchführung einer Kurmaßnahme der Rentenversicherungsträger zuständig! Es gilt der Grundsatz Reha vor Rente und daher laufen Kuren bei Berufstätigen über die RV. Um eine Kur zu erhalten müssen jedoch alle ambulanten Behandlungsmethoden ausgeschöpft sein und Rehapotential bestehen.  
Chronikerprogramme sind zur Zeit auf dem Vormarsch. Diabetes, Koronare Herzkrankheit, Brustkrebs - das sind die drei etabliertesten am Markt derzeit.  Auch das Hausarztmodell ist auf dem Vormarsch. Bei diesen Programmen werden bei Einschreibung i. d. R.  die Praxisgebühren erstattet. Man verpflichtet sich jedoch auch zu Schulungen  und  regelmäßigen Arztbesuchen.    
Ups - jetzt ist die Sachbearbeiterin mit mir durchgegangen und mein Beitrag ziemlich lang geworden. :Grin:  
Hoffe ich konnte Dir ein paar Anregungen geben. 
Leonie

----------


## lucy230279

hallo leonie, 
vielen dank für deinen beitrag. bin im mom bei der gek und hatte bis jetzt noch keine probleme (sag mal muss ich die au-bescheinigung immer zur krankenkasse schicken?)
es geht mir darum, ob die kk leistungen bei chronischen erkrankung z.b. schuppenflechte und rheumatoide arthritis erbringt (meine krankheiten), ob was zu evtl.kuren dazubezahlt wird usw.

----------


## lucy230279

okay, habe gerade gesehn, kuren immer über den rentenversicherungsträger? hat die kk damit gar nix zu tun?

----------


## Leonie

Hallo Lucy! 
Spezielle Angebote für Schuppenflechte und rheumatoider Arthritis sind mir bei KK derzeit nicht bekannt. Allerdings unterhalten viele KK eine Medizinhotline für Ihre Mitglieder. Da kann man sich von Ärzten beraten lassen über Behandlungsalternativen. Der medizinische Hintergrund von Sachbearbeitern bei der KK ist ja nur angelernt durch den täglichen Umgang mit Versicherten, Ärzten und den medizinischen Dienst der Krankenversicherung. Frag doch mal bei der GEK nach, ob sie ein  spezielles Angebot für Dich haben. Mittlerweile dürfen wir ja auch  Ärzte und Einrichtungen empfehlen. Das war bis vor kurzem verboten.   
Die Arbeitsunfähigkeitsbescheinigung (AUB) sollte spätestens am dritten Tag nach der Ausstellung bei der KK sein. Es geht um die Sicherung des Krankengeldanspruches. Normalerweise hat man je Erkrankung 6 Wochen Anspruch auf Lohnfortzahlung durch den Arbeitgeber. Wird man jedoch innerhalb bestimmter Fristen öfter wegen derselben Krankheit arbeitsunfähig, so kann schon mal ab dem zweiten oder dritten Tag der AU die KK Krankengeld zahlen müssen. Allerdings wenn wir nicht wissen das jemand krank ist, dann können wir uns auch nicht zeitnah um die erforderlichen Unterlagen vom Arbeitgeber kümmern und es kann auch das Krankengeld versagt werden für die Zeit in der wir keine Kenntnis hatten.  
Bei Kuren für Erwerbstätige haben wir die Anträge der RV vorrätig und helfen beim Ausfüllen und beraten  - auch über Einrichtungen. Außerdem müssen wir im Antrag bestätigen, ob Vorkuren stattfanden und ob Beiträge zur RV gezahlt wurden. Auch Angaben über bisherige Erkrankungen und Krankenhaus- oder Rehabehandlungen sind von uns zu machen. Also - Ich würde den Kurantrag bei der GEK persönlich abholen und alles Wichtige gleich abklären! 
Liebe Grüße
Leonie

----------


## lucy230279

da ich ehrlich gesagt, noch nie länger als 3 wochen krank war(das ist jetzt das 1.mal, dass ich länger als 2 wochen krank bin), habe ich glaube ich die aub's noch nie abgegeben..
mmhh.. aber das is ja noch net so tragisch..
hast du zufällig ne ahnung, ob der arzt ne kur empfehlen muss, ob ich das selber beantrage oder wie?

----------


## Leonie

Hallo Lucy, 
kann net schlafen und bin nochmal ins Forum - hoffentlich wird des net zur Sucht  :Grin: . 
Also - erstmal geb  bitte Deine AU-Bescheinigungen ab. In der vierten Woche einer AU versenden wir nämlich normalerweise schon die Verdienstbescheinigung an den oder die Arbeitgeber um das Krankengeld ausrechnen zu können. Da Du über eine Kur nachdenkst  könnte es ja doch etwas länger dauern. 
Also - Ärzte müssen erstmal gar nix  :Cool:  außer Ihrem Eid folge leisten. 
Rein bürokratisch gesehen ist ein Teil des Antrages von Dir selber auszufüllen und zu unterschreiben. Ein weiterer Teil  von Deiner Krankenkasse und die medizinische Begründung muss letztendlich Dein behandelnder Arzt (besser Facharzt)  liefern.  Dafür  ist es sinnvoll, dass er voll und ganz  hinter dem Antrag  steht. Gerade wenn  Nachfragen von Seiten des RV-Trägers kommen.      
Du hast noch nicht mit Deinem Arzt über eine Kur gesprochen - liege ich da richtig? Es gibt Ärzte, die sich leicht auf den Schlips getreten fühlen, wenn frau aus heiterem Himmel mit einem Kurantrag bei Ihnen auftaucht. Daher würde ich mich an Deiner Stelle mal vortesten bei meinem Arzt. Wichtig ist dabei: Was erhoffst Du Dir von einer Kur? Musst Du einfach mal raus? - Dann könnte es sein, dass der Arzt sagt - Machen Sie Urlaub! - Geht es um die Verbesserung Deines Gesundheitszustandes? Da stellt sich die Frage: Was hast Du bisher behandlungstechnisch bereits hinter Dir? Alle ambulanten Möglichkeiten ausgeschöpft? Welches Rehapotential besteht bei Deinen Erkrankungen? Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass evtl. auch eine psychosomatisch (Körper und Seele) orientierte Klinik was wäre. Gerade bei chronischen Erkrankungen nagt´s ja auch an der Seele.  
Alles Liebe
Leonie

----------


## Obelix1962

@Leonie,  Und da hab ich Dich noch gewarnt vor der *Suchtgefahr.*  Also ich bin Unschuldig / Machtlos / ebenfalls Süchtig /  und  und und 
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------


## Leonie

@Obelix 
Die Warnung hab ich gelesen -  es ging nur so   wahnsinnig schnell!   :eek!:  
Leonie

----------


## Teetante

*@ Leonie! 
*lautloslach* 
Das ging bei mir auch ratzfatz mit der Sucht! 
Viele Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## lucy230279

das ging mir auch so :Grin:    

> Musst Du einfach mal raus

  

> Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass evtl. auch eine psychosomatisch (Körper und Seele) orientierte Klinik was wäre. Gerade bei chronischen Erkrankungen nagt´s ja auch an der Seele.

 genau so isses, aber da muss ich wahrscheinlich vorher zum psychdoc, oder?

----------


## Teetante

*Es muß zumindest eine gesicherte Diagnose bezüglich der Psyche vorliegen, wer die stellt, ist eigentlich egal, das kann auch die Rheumatologin sein. 
Aber es ist eh schwierig heutzutage eine Kur zu bekommen, noch dazu in Deinem Alter, Lucy.  
Das wird ne Menge Papierkram und es MÜSSEN alles ambulanten Therapiemaßnahmen ausgeschöpft sein und vor allem dürfen die dann auch nichts bringen. Also, wenn es denn wirklich Rheuma ist, und Du medikamentös gut eingestellt bist, ist es sehr schwierig eine Kur genehmigt zu bekommen mit der Diagnose Rheuma.  
Da gibt es durchaus schlimmere Diagnose bei Patienten und selbst die, vielleicht auch älter als Du, kämpfen um die Bewilligung zur Kur fahren zu dürfen.  
LG, Andrea 
(Wir haben soviele Kuranträge in der Praxis ausgefüllt und z.T. waren schlimme Diagnose dabei, alles behandelnden Ärzte waren der Meinung, Patient X muß dringend zu Kur, und was kam? Keine Bewilligung, weil man das auch alles ambulant machen könne an Behandlungen!!)*

----------


## lucy230279

okay, dann werde ich mich selbst behandeln, irgendwie.. zurückziehen in meine gemächer und über mein leben nachdenken.

----------


## Teetante

*Du kannst es ja probieren, wenn Du die gesicherte Rheuma-Diagnose hast, aber sei halt nicht zu enttäuscht, wenn Du eine Ablehnung bekommst! 
Und stell den Antrag nicht sofort nach Diagnosesicherung, denn dann wird es meist eh sofort abgelehnt, weil Du in der kurzen Zeit noch gar nicht alles an ambulanten Sachen ausgeschöpft haben kannst. 
Gruß, Andrea*

----------


## Leonie

Liebe Lucy! 
Es gibt da noch eine andere Möglichkeit in eine psychosomatische Klinik zu kommen: per Akuteinweisung. Auch nicht der einfachste Weg, aber machbar, wenn notwendig.  
Meine erste Reha hatte ich mit 23 LJ - in einer psychosomatischen Klinik. Danach waren schon weitere Reha´s - teilweise auch von der KK eingeleitet wegen langer AU. 
Psychosomatische Abteilungen gibt es auch in vielen großen Krankenhäusern - da ist das Ambiente zwar net so toll, aber die Wartezeiten sind relativ kurz. Die meisten Kliniken haben einen Internetauftritt - schau Dich einfach mal um. 
Da Du Dir selber anscheinend sehr unklar bist wie hilfe für Dich im Moment aussehen kann - sprich doch mit Deinem Arzt - oder ist der ein Monster? 
Liebe Grüße
Leonie

----------


## Teetante

> Es gibt da noch eine andere Möglichkeit in eine psychosomatische Klinik zu kommen: per Akuteinweisung. Auch nicht der einfachste Weg, aber machbar.  
>  Problem dabei ist, dass die wirklich guten Kliniken auch mit Akuteinweisung Wartezeiten bis zu einem halben Jahr und mehr haben. Natürlich ist das dann net offiziell, denn bei einer Akuteinweisung muss die Aufnahme innerhalb von zwei Wochen nach Ausstellung erfolgen.

 *Hi Leonie! 
Akuteinweisungen sind aber nicht dafür da, daß sie für solche Sachen wie Lucy sie hat, an Patienten gegeben werden. Akuteinweisungen sind für psychiatrische Erkrankungen gedacht und sollten auch dafür genutzt werden und nicht, um schnell an eine psychosomatische Kur zu kommen! 
Die Dinger heißen nicht umsonst Akuteinweisungen!  
Bitte etwas vorsichtiger mit solchen "Tips" hier umgehen! 
Viele Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Leonie

@ Teetante 
Geht klar! Sollte auch nicht heißen, dass Lucy es so machen soll. Der erste Weg ist auch für mich immer das Gespräch mit dem behandelnden Arzt. Daher mein letzter  Absatz. 
Leonie

----------


## lucy230279

@teetante und leonie, 
ich werde mich natürlich nicht über eine akuteinweisung irgendwo einschleusen.
ich komm noch ganz gut klar und es ging mir auch net darum, sofort irgendwas zu bekommen, sondern für mich stand nur die frage, für den fall das.. wer macht was, wie gehts vonstatten. 
außerdem solange ich das forum hier habe, kann mir nichts passieren, denn hier bekomm ich immer mal nen klaps auf den hinterkopf, wenn ich mal wieder drohe, auszubrechen/durchzudrehen, nicht wahr andrea? vielen dank dafür..

----------


## Teetante

> außerdem solange ich das forum hier habe, kann mir nichts passieren, denn hier bekomm ich immer mal nen klaps auf den hinterkopf, wenn ich mal wieder drohe, auszubrechen/durchzudrehen, nicht wahr andrea? vielen dank dafür..

 *Hilfe, das hört sich ja an, als ob ich prügelnderweise durch`s Leben gehe!  
Nein, ich schlage keine Leute! Weder fremde noch welche, die ich kenne! 
Also wirklich *kopfschüttel* 
LG, Andrea*

----------

